# Foxcroft and Ginger, Mile End Road/Whitechapel



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Noticed this place opened up in the last week or so and popped in today seeing my time in the hood is limited. Quite like the Soho cafe so wanted to compare.

Place is quite nice inside, very stripped back with exposed wiring, rustic tables etc. Plenty of space. Good music, not too loud, couple of beers on tap so there's a cool vibe somewhere between a coffee shop and pub going on.

Got a LM Linea and a big Mazzer. Coffee by the Roasting Party.

Ordered a double espresso and some banana bread. Espresso came in a massive glass with espresso streaked up the sides. Wasn't nice at all, very bitter and very 'roasty'. They forgot about the banana bread and had to ask for it and coffee was pretty much done when it eventually arrived. Came with a knife only and half a block of butter smeared on the place.

I like the atmosphere and the space but the coffee and service need a bit of tweaking. Wasn't sure Whitechapel was quite gentrified enough for a 'third wave' style shop but it seems to have been busy enough when passing and having a licence will definitely help.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)




----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Got another one just to check. Still the coffee equivalent of a messy plate but slightly more palatable.


----------

